# Mi scusi per il ritardo



## ericzumba

Ciao a tutti,

Sono cominciato ad imparare francese questa settimana, però il traffico di São Paulo mi è già fatto arrivare in ritardo due volte :]

Se potete aiutarmi, vorrei sapere come dire 'mi scusi per il ritardo' in francese.

Grazie anticipatamente.


----------



## matoupaschat

Forse "Je vous prie de bien vouloir excuser mon retard" . Molto educato  !


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonsoir / buonasera

E' un'alternativa possibile altrettanto educata ? :

Excusez-moi / Veuillez m'excuser si j'arrive en retard .
Merci / grazie
salut/saluti


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, aussi un équivalent pour l’écrit :
_Vous voudrez bien excuser mes retards dus à des problèmes de circulation._

Si c’est de vive voix, moins formel :
_Toutes mes excuses j’ai été retardé par des problèmes de circulation._


----------



## matoupaschat

ermannoitaly said:


> Bonsoir / buona sera
> 
> E' un'alternativa possibile altrettanto educata ? :
> 
> Excusez-moi / Veuillez m'excuser si j'arrive en retard .
> Merci / grazie
> salut/saluti


 
 Scusa veramente, Ermannoitaly, ma, oggi come oggi, in francese "salut" si usa soltanto fra amici, familiari e ... compagni politici di sinistra  .
Ciao


----------



## DearPrudence

Direi, semplicemente:
*"Pardon pour le retard"* (non molto formale, un po' colloquiale)
*"Excusez-moi d'être en retard"* (neutrale)
*"Excusez mon retard" *(più formale)
*"Veuillez excuser mon retard"* (più formale)


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buonasera / Bonsoir

Grazie per la precisazione. Intuivo potesse trattarsi di un modo amichevole di salutare, ma non ero al corrente della connotazione politica.

Naturalmente è mia intenzione  astrarmi / tenermi lontano da qualsiasi contesto politico, sopratutto in una discussione che  riguarda temi linguistici
Bene, detto questo, utilizzerò un saluto assolutamente neutrale che sia politicamente corretto anche per il linguaggio.
Buonasera / Bonsoir


----------



## matoupaschat

DearPrudence said:


> Direi, semplicemente:
> *"Pardon pour le retard"* (non molto formale, un po' colloquiale)
> *"Excusez-moi d'être en retard"* (neutrale)
> *"Excusez mon retard" *(più formale)
> *"Veuillez excuser mon retard"* (più formale)


 
 Totalmente d'accordo . 

Bisognava prendere il mio primo post : 





matoupaschat said:


> Forse "Je vous prie de bien vouloir excuser mon retard" . Molto educato  !


come una battuta . Era espresso in un modo davvero impossibile da attribuire a un principiante in francese  . Ben inteso, in assenza di suggerimenti più adatti, avrei rettificato in prima persona  .

*PS @ ermannoitaly :* 
 Scusami, pensavo che il tuo "salut" facesse parte della formula di scusa per ericzumba, non avevo capito che si rivolgeva ai forumisti ... Certo che così, va benissimo !

Ciao .


----------



## ermannoitaly

*Matoupaschat* 

Don't worry ! 
E' stato un semplice incidente di percorso senza nessuna conseguenza !
Grazie ! Merci !
Ciao !


----------



## ericzumba

Vi ringrazio a tutti!

Ho un bel repertorio di alternative adesso!

Vi abraccio, ragazzi.


----------



## Tuttuna

Perdonami Ericzumba,

ma ci tengo a correggere due errori sull'italiano:



ericzumba said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sono cominciato (non sono cominciato, ma *ho* cominciato) ad imparare francese questa settimana, però il traffico di São Paulo mi è (*ha* e non è) già fatto arrivare in ritardo due volte :]
> 
> Se potete aiutarmi, vorrei sapere come dire 'mi scusi per il ritardo' in francese.
> 
> Grazie anticipatamente.


 
Perdonami, ma credo che dovresti andare a rivedere la costruzione del verbo in italiano e l'uso degli ausiliari essere e avere!

Buona fortuna con il francese!


----------



## ericzumba

Ciao, Tuttuna.

Proverò rivedere i miei libri di grammatica. Mi è sempre stato un po' difficile questa costruzione.

Grazie!


----------



## ericzumba

Oh, Dio!

Scusate.



ericzumba said:


> Ciao, Tuttuna.
> 
> Proverò *a* rivedere i miei libri di grammatica. Mi è sempre stat*a* un po' difficile questa costruzione.
> 
> Grazie!


----------

